# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  سؤال بخصوص الجنسية السعودية

## ام جاد

[align=right] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير والمسرات

اخوتي الكرام

لدي سؤال اتمنى منكم الرد عليه بالتفصيل 

انا مواطنة سعودية وقدر الله لي باان اتزوج من رجل صالح ذو اخلاق عالية ولكنه غير سعودي الجنسية
وهو من مواليد السعودية ودرس هنا ولم يسبق له السفر خارج البلاد وليس لديه اي قضية جنائية ولله الحمد
وكل شروط الجنسية منطبقة عليه

علما باان اخواله سعوديين وله اخ درس الطب في مصر 

اخوتي الافاضل

اريد ان اعرف ماهي الاوراق اللازمة لتقديم طلب الجنسية لزوجي ولاهله واين اقدمها؟
علما باان والد زوجي واخوانه قدموا عدة مرات وخسروا نصف اموالهم ولم يتم الرد عليهم

ارجوا من حضراتكم ان لا تهملوا رسالتي 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأخت / أم جاد* 
*بادىء ذى بدء نرحب بك فى منتدى الدكتورة / شيماء عبد الغنى عطا الله ونتمنى من الله ان تجدى الرد على جميع استفساراتك فى هذا الصرح القانونى .*
*نعلمك اننا سنبحث فى مسألتك وسنرد عليكى فى القريب العاجل ....*
*خالص تحياتى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]* 
*الأخت السائلة نود وأن نحيط علمكم بأن مسألتكم يحكمها المواد التالى ذكرها من* 
*نظام الجنسية العربية السعودية
الذي قرر مجلس الوزراء الموافقة عليه بالقرار رقم ٤ وتاريخ ٢٥ / ١/ ١٣٧٤*
*على النحو التالى :*

*أولا النصوص القانونية فى النظام سالف الذكر:-*

*8 - يجوز منح الجنسية العربية السعودية بقرار من وزير الداخلية لمن ولد داخل المملكة من أب أجنبي وأم سعودية إذا توفرت فيه الشروط*
*التالية** :
**أ. أن تكون له صفة الإقامة الدائمة في المملكة العربية السعودية عند بلوغه سن الرشد** .
**ب. أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ولم يسبق الحكم عليه بحكم جنائي أو بعقوبة السجن لجريمة أخلاقية لمدة تزيد عن ستة شهور** .
**ج. أن يجيد اللغة العربية** .
**د. أن يقدم خلال السنة التالية لبلوغه سن الرشد طلباً بمنحه الجنسية العربية السعودية.*

*9-  يجوز منح الجنسية العربية السعودية للأجنبي الذي تتوفر فيه الشروط الآتية** :
**أ. أن يكون – عند تقديم طلب الجنسية العربية السعودية – قد بلغ سن الرشد ، واكتسب صفة الإقامة لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات*
*متتالية**.
**ب. أن يكون سليم العقل والجسم*
*ج. أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ، وألا يكون قد صدر عليه حكم قضائي بالسجن في جريمة أخلاقية لمدة تزيد على ستة أشهر*
*المملكة العربية السعودية
**د. أن يكون من أصحاب المهن التي تحتاج إليها البلاد ، ويستثنى من هذا الشرط من ولد في المملكة لأم أجنبية وأب مجهول*
*ه. أن يثبت ارتزاقه بطرق مشروعة** .
**و . أن يجيد اللغة العربية تحدثاً وقراءة وكتابة** .
**ويشفع طالب التجنس بطلبه تصريح الإقامة وجواز سفره ، أو أي وثيقة تعدها السلطات المختصة قائمة مقام الجواز ، وكل وثيقة تتعلق بالجنسية التي ينسلخ منها ، وكل ورقة تؤيد ما هو مطالب بإثباته بمقتضى أحكام هذا النظام** .
**10-** تمنح الجنسية العربية السعودية من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الداخلية ولوزير الداخلية في جميع الأحوال وبدون إبداء الأسباب الحق في رفض الموافقة على منح الجنسية العربية السعودية للأجنبي الذي تتوفر فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة التاسعة قبل تقديمه الاقتراح المذكور*
*17-* *لا تفقد المرأة العربية السعودية جنسيتها إذا تزوجت بأجنبي إلا إذا قررت وأعلنت التحاقها بجنسية زوجها ، ودخلت في هذه الجنسية بحكم القانون الخاص بها .*
*. 24-  وزارة الداخلية هي الجهة صاحبة الاختصاص الأصلي في تنفيذ هذا القانون والإقرارات والإعلانات والأوراق، والطلبات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام يجب أن توجه إلى وزير الداخلية بطريق الإعلان الرسمي أو بموجب إيصال إلى الموظف المختص في الدائرة التابع لها محل إقامة صاحب الشأن وفي الخارج تسلم للممثلين السياسيين لحكومة جلالة الملك أو إلى قناصلها ، ويجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية أن يرخص لأي موظف آخر في تسلم هذه الإقرارات والإعلانات والطلبات والأوراق .*
 
*اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام الجنسية العربية السعودية التى تحكم المواد السالف ذكرها:-*

*المادة الثانية
تثبت الولادة في المملكة بموجب شهادة الميلاد أو أي وثيقة رسمية تصدر من جهة مختصة ، وفي حالة عدم وجود ذلك تثبت الولادة بواحدة أو*
*أكثر من وسائل الإثبات الأخرى من شهادات أو قيود كشهادة الشهود إذا تأيدت بتصديق العمدة أو المعرف المعتمد رسمياً .*
*المادة الثالثة
تقبل طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب هذا النظام من صاحب الطلب أو من ممثله الشرعي ولإدارة الأحوال المدنية أو ممثليه المملكة في الخارج.*
*المادة الرابعة
تقدم طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام لإدارات الأحوال المدنية خلال سنة من تاريخ بلوغ سن الرشد** .
**المادة الخامسة*
*يتم احتساب السنة التي يشترط التقدم خلالها بطلب الحصول على الجنسية ابتداء من اليوم التالي لبلوغ سن الرشد** .
المادة السادسة
**الإقامة الدائمة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام هي الإقامة الفعلية المستمرة وتثبت برخصة الإقامة ، ويمكن أن تثبت بواحدة أو أكثر من وسائل الإثبات من شهادات أو قيود كشهادة الشهود أو الشهادات الدراسية أو قيود الجوازات .*
*المادة السابعة
يتعين في طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية** :
**١**.* *قيد الطلب في سجل قيد الوارد التسلسلي وقت تقديمه ويعطى صاحب الطلب قسيمة توضح رقم وتاريخ قيد طلبه** .
**٢**.* *تعبئة نموذج طلب الجنسية رقم ( ٧٤ ) وتوقيعه من قبل صاحب الطلب مع وضع صورته الشخصية عليه وختمها من قبل الإدارة** .
**٣**.* *تعبئة نموذج المعلومات رقم ( ٧٦ ) من ثلاث نسخ** .
**٤**.* *تقديم صورة طبق الأصل من جميع الوثائق التي يحملها صاحب الطلب** .
**٥**.* *إعلام صاحب الطلب بما تقضي به المواد ( ١١ ، ٢٢ ، ٢٦ ) من النظام وأخذ توقيعه بالعلم بما ورد فيها** .
المادة الثامنة
**أولاً: تتولى وكالة وزارة الداخلية للأحوال المدنية استقبال وقيد الطلبات التي توجه لوزير الداخلية للحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام وفق نموذج يخصص لذلك .*

*ثانياً: تبحث هذه الطلبات مبدئياً من قبل لجنة تشكل من ثلاثة أعضاء لا تقل مراتبهم عن المرتبة الثامنة يكون أحدهم مؤهلاً تأهيلاً شرعياً أو*
*نظامياً تقوم بالتحقق من الآتي** :
**١**.* *أن يكون قدوم صاحب الطلب للمملكة بطريقة مشروعة ويحمل جواز سفر ساري المفعول يخ ّ وله العودة إلى بلاده دون قيد أو شرط** .
**٢**.* *أن يكون قد مضى على إقامته مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات متتالية بموجب رخصة إقامة نظامية وفقاً لأحكام نظامها الخاص** .
**٣**.* *أن يكون من أصحاب المهن التي تحتاج إليها البلاد** .
**ثالثاً: في ضوء ما يقدمه صاحب الطلب من معلومات تقيم هذه اللجنة الطلبات من خلال ثلاثة عناصر تمثل في مجموعها ( ٣٣ ) نقطة موزعة*
*على النحو التالي** :
**١**.* *الإقامة لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات متتالية ومجموع نقاطها ( ١٠ ) نقاط** .
**٢**.* *المهنة والتي تثبت من خلال المؤهلات العلمية التي يحملها صاحب الطلب في التخصصات التي تحتاج إليها البلاد ومجموع نقاطها لا*
*يزيد عن ( ١٣ ) نقطة ولا يحتسب لصاحب الطلب إلا مؤهل واحد وذلك على النحو التالي**:
**أ. شهادة الدكتوراة في الطب أو الهندسة ( ١٣ ) نقطة** .
**ب. شهادة الدكتوراة في العلوم الأخرى ( ١٠ ) نقاط** .
**ج. شهادة الماجستير ( ٨ ) نقاط** .
**د. شهادة البكالوريوس ( ٥ ) نقاط** .
**٣**.* *الروابط الأسرية ويتم من خلالها التأكد من وجود أقارب سعوديين لصاحب الطلب ومجموع نقاطها لا يزيد عن ( 10  نقاط موزعة علىالنحو التالي** :
**أ. إذا كان الأب سعودياً فيحصل على ( ٣ ) نقاط** .
**ب. إذا كانت الأم ووالدها سعوديين فيحصل على ( ٣ ) نقاط ، أما إذا كانت الأم وحدها سعودية فيحصل على ( نقطتين** ) .
**ج. إذا كانت الزوجة ووالدها سعوديين فيحصل على ( نقطتين ) ، أما إذا كانت الزوجة وحدها سعودية فيحصل على ( نقطة واحدة** ) .
**د. إذا كان له أولاد وإخوة سعوديون يزيد عددهم عن اثنين فيحصل على ( نقطتين ) ، أما إذا كانوا لا يزيدون عن اثنين فيحصل على ( نقطةواحدة** ) .
**رابعاً: إذا حصل صاحب الطلب على ( ٢٣ ) نقطة كحد أدنى توصي اللجنة بالمضي في دراسة طلبه ، وإذا لم يحصل على هذا الحد فتوصي بحفظ*
*الطلب** .
**خامساً: الطلبات التي تتم التوصية بالمضي في دراستها تستكمل بقية إجراءاتها بموجب المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام وتعرض على لجنة التجنس*
*المشكلة بالقرار الوزاري رقم ٢٥٧٧ وتاريخ ١٣ / ١٠ / ١٤٢٣ ه لإصدار التوصية النهائية وعرضها على وزير الداخلية** .
المادة التاسعة
**لا تثبت صفة الإقامة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام إلا بموجب رخصة الإقامة وفقاً لأحكام نظامها الخاص ، ولا تعتبر الإقامة بدون*
*رخصة أو مدد الإقامة غير المشروعة مهما طال أمدها مؤهلاً لطلب منح الجنسية** .
المادة العاشرة
**يثبت شرط سلامة العقل والجسم المنصوص عليه في المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام بموجب تقرير طبي صادر من مستشفى حكومي** .
المادة الحادية عشر
**أصحاب المهن التي تحتاج إليها البلاد المنصوص عليهم في المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام هم المتميزون من العلماء والأطباء والمهندسين وأصحاب*
*التخصصات النادرة ويثبت ذلك بموجب ما يقدمونه من مؤهلات وإفادة الجهة ذات العلاقة بالمهنة** .
المادة الثانية عشر
**يتعين في طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية** :
**١**.* *تقديم صورة مصدقة من المؤهلات العلمية والعملية مع ترجمتها وتصديقها إذا كانت بغير اللغة العربية وإيضاح إنتاجه العلمي أوالفني أو الفكري واللغات التي يجيدها** .
**٢**.* *تقديم بيان عن ثروته داخل المملكة وخارجها ومصادر رزقه** .
**٣**.* *تقديم شهادة مصدقة من الجهة التي يعمل بها تحدد طبيعة عمله ومقدار دخله الشهري** .
**٤**.* *تقديم إقرار عن المذهب الديني والنشاط السياسي أو الحزبي والخدمات العسكرية السابقة** .
**٥**.* *تقديم صورة طبق الأصل من جميع الوثائق التي يحملها صاحب الطلب** .
**٦**.* *تعبئة نموذج طلب الجنسية رقم ( ٧٥ ) وتوقيعه من صاحب الطلب مع وضع صورته الشخصية عليه وختمها من قبل الإدارة** .
**٧**.* *تعبئة نموذج المعلومات رقم ( ٧٦ ) من ثلاث نسخ** .
**٨**.* *إفهام صاحب الطلب بما تقضي به المواد ( ١١ ، ٢٢ ، ٢٦ ) من النظام وأخذ توقيعه بالعلم بما ورد فيها** .
المادة الثالثة عشر
**يثبت شرط إجادة اللغة العربية المنصوص عليه في المادتين ( ٨ ، ٩ ) من النظام بموجب محضر يعد على نموذج يخصص لكل منهما على حدة** .
المادة الرابعة عشرة
**تثبت الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( ب ) من المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام ، والفقرة ( ج ) من المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام بالآتي** :
**١**.* *شهادة موقعة من إمام مسجد الحي الذي يسكن فيه** .
**٢**.* *شهادة عن سلوكه من الجهة التي ينتسب إليها أو يعمل بها** .
**٣**.* *إقراره بأنه لم يسبق الحكم عليه بحكم جنائي أو قضائي أو بعقوبة السجن لجريمة أخلاقية** .
**٤**.* *خلو صحيفة الحالة الجنائية من السوابق** .
**٥**.* *عدم وجود ملاحظات أو قيود مسجلة لدى الجهات المختصة.*
*المادة السابعة والعشرون
جميع الطلبات المنصوص عليها في النظام توجه إلى وزير الداخلية** .
المادة الثامنة والعشرون
**يصدر وزير الداخلية القرارات اللازمة لمنح الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام .*
*المادة الثلاثون
منح الجنسية لا يعفي المتجنس من أحكام الأنظمة في بلاده في حال كانت تلك الأنظمة تشترط أخذ الأذن المسبق للتخلي عن جنسية بلاده واكتساب جنسية جديدة وعليه أن يستحصل على هذا الأذن على مسئوليته الخاصة .*
*[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وحاضرين للاجابة على أى استفسار آخر بشأن تلك المواد أو اللائحة التنفيذية الخاص بها....*
*خالص تحياتى*

----------


## ام جاد

المحامي الفاضل : هيثم الفقي 

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وجزاك خيرا

اشكرك جزيل الشكر 

ولي عودة بااذن الله تعالى

----------

